# ABG vs NEHERP



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

Has anyone used both ABG and NEHERP mix? I think my main determination is which would do the plants better. 

Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy S III using tapatalk 4


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

To my knowledge, the only difference is that ABG uses Peat, and NEHERP uses coco fiber. I don't think the plants will know the difference. For what it's worth, I use the NEHERP version (i mix it myself), plus I add crushed dead leaves to get a jump start on decomposition.



Kevin_T82 said:


> Has anyone used both ABG and NEHERP mix? I think my main determination is which would do the plants better.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III using tapatalk 4


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just read an article. It said that the coco fiber may contain some salt..I never thought about that. .

Sent from my Galaxy S III using tapatalk 4


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm using Neherp and so far I've seen good growth. I sadly have no comparison with ABG mix.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Last I checked NEHERP uses clay used hydroton instead of charcoal.

I've used both and have really found no appreciable difference. Get whatever is on sale.


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

There is only a $1.50 price difference between the two for what need. That's why my decision is going to be based on plant preference. 

Sent from my Galaxy S III using tapatalk 4


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

Boondoggle said:


> Last I checked NEHERP uses clay used hydroton instead of charcoal.


I assume that springtail and isopods have no preference?

Sent from my Galaxy S III using tapatalk 4


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Boondoggle said:


> Last I checked NEHERP uses clay used hydroton instead of charcoal.
> 
> I've used both and have really found no appreciable difference. Get whatever is on sale.


The NEHERP substrate I bought a couple of months ago used charcoal.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Boondoggle said:


> Last I checked NEHERP uses clay used hydroton instead of charcoal.
> 
> I've used both and have really found no appreciable difference. Get whatever is on sale.



I have never heard of NEHERP using clay/hydroton. according to their website, they use charcoal. New England Herpetoculture LLC - Substrate - Vivarium


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

aspidites73 said:


> To my knowledge, the only difference is that ABG uses Peat, and NEHERP uses coco fiber. I don't think the plants will know the difference. For what it's worth, I use the NEHERP version (i mix it myself), plus I add crushed dead leaves to get a jump start on decomposition.


Coco tends to be dryer but more long lasting. Though in a viv, I don't see it being dryer having much of an impact. Coco also tends to be more sustainable

PS I don't have experience with either product. I'm just commenting on the difference between pete and coco


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

aspidites73 said:


> I have never heard of NEHERP using clay/hydroton. according to their website, they use charcoal. New England Herpetoculture LLC - Substrate - Vivarium


Yep, my experience is no longer applicable. Mike appears to no longer use hydroton in the mix...and hasn't for a while now. I should have checked the site before answering. Sorry, OP.

I guess I've been making my own substrate longer than I thought.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I use NEHERP, and love it. my microfauna is booming in it. I used the option to have the clay additive included. My MAIN reason for using the NEHERP is because I like supporting them. I've been a customer of theirs for 3 years and have never had a problem. and I LOVE their customer support. I recently ordered from them a LARGE plant shipment, and last minute noticed they shipped it to my old address. they IMMEDIATELY tried to re-direct it (at their expense) and when they found out it wouldn't redirect in time, they shipped out a NEW shipment (same day) and express mailed it so it would arrive the same day my original package was supposed to. So for me its customer loyalty. Even though they sell ABG I go with the NEHERP. my plants are doing great and so are my isos and springs.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

MA70Snowman said:


> I use NEHERP, and love it. my microfauna is booming in it. I used the option to have the clay additive included. My MAIN reason for using the NEHERP is because I like supporting them. I've been a customer of theirs for 3 years and have never had a problem. and I LOVE their customer support. I recently ordered from them a LARGE plant shipment, and last minute noticed they shipped it to my old address. they IMMEDIATELY tried to re-direct it (at their expense) and when they found out it wouldn't redirect in time, they shipped out a NEW shipment (same day) and express mailed it so it would arrive the same day my original package was supposed to. So for me its customer loyalty. Even though they sell ABG I go with the NEHERP. my plants are doing great and so are my isos and springs.


Yep, that's very typical of what you can expect from NEHERP. 

Just to put a fine point on it, though, ABG just refers to a recipe so I'm sure they're making both types of substrate "in house" and would profit from the purchase of either. I bet if the OP shot them an email Mike and Company could tell him the advantages of one or the other


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Neherp alllll the wayyyy

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi guys. 









........................^^ ABG ^^.............................................^^ NEHERP ^^

ABG Substrate is tree fern, peat, charcoal, sphagnum, and orchid back. NEHERP Substrate replaces peat with coir (coconut fiber), for it's more neutral pH and higher micronutrient content. Our substrate mix has changed a little over the years, but we've been mixing it this way for 2-3 years now with good results.

As for coir salinity levels... Different grades (and prices) of coir have different salinity contents. Horticultural discount coir will not have been as well rinsed during manufacturing as higher-grade product, and will generally have a higher salinity content. Many horticultural companies sell premium coir marked as "pre rinsed" to drive that point home. _Pet grade_ coir (what we use) is always pre rinsed, so salinity isn't an issue. 

Both NEHERP & ABG substrates are mixed in-house, but coir is more expensive than peat, so our substrate is about $0.50 more per gallon than the ABG option.

I hope this helps clear things up!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I had used ABG in my tanks until I tried the NE Herp mix. I haven't bought any ABG since then. Plants love it and more importantly for me,microfauna love it!

Brad


----------

